

Vote for 5 Facebook apps in the $225,000 2nd round of fbfund - kwamenum86
http://apps.facebook.com/fbfundvote/contests/109/details

======
kwamenum86
Some are just iphone apps with lightweight fb interfaces. Many do not even
have working applications. They had the potential to find some really great
apps. Overall I am disappointed with the quality of the 25 finalists,
especially since there is 225,000 dollars on the line.

